
Why I told my friends to stop using WhatsApp and Telegram - artsandsci
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-i-asked-my-friends-to-stop-using-whatsapp-and-telegram-e93346b3c1f0#.skmm3v1fc
======
cordite
Telegram is frequently updated, friendly to developers, and has a good track
record of user experience.

The same cannot be said for many others in the market. Crypto is an
interesting topic. Their demonstrated flexibility may allow for migration to
more competent security. What they offer feels good enough for now, thought I
am not a user of secret chats.

~~~
cschmittiey
I agree. Out of all the messenger interfaces I've used, Telegram sucks the
least. It's got the most features, which keep me around. The security isn't
something I trust, but even as a non-secured messenger it beats all the rest
just in terms of features, continuous updates, and native clients on many
platforms.

------
mixedCase
Why I didn't:

\- Telegram stickers.

\- No Windows Phone support in either Signal or Wire (very relevant in my
country, Uruguay).

\- Signal for desktop is a Chrome app, Wire for desktop is an Electron app;
while Telegram desktop is a fast Qt app that doesn't require a Tesla battery
for prolonged use nor requires a browser.

\- Network effects.

------
throw_away
Whether you believe it's real or not, it's interesting to note that the
buzzfeed Trump dossier claims that FSB has broken Telegram.

